# A 1099 for ASI Supplier?



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello T-Shirt Community-
This is my first year in business so I'm learning as I go. My screen printer is also an ASI representative. I purchased items from them for my client who is a gift shop owner. 

I understand the rules in regards to giving my screen printer a 1099 if the items they printed were over $600, but I'm confused about ASI rules. The ASI Rep (an employee of the screen printer) purchased the products for me, the vendor imprints my logo, then ships the products directly to me. I see the ASI Rep as just the middle man because my printer didn't do anything with the products-the supplier did. 

Do I need to give a 1099 to my ASI Rep? I just want to make sure I follow the rules of the law

Thanks for helping me understand this side of ASI.

Barbara


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this is a question for your accountant...if you don't have one...you should.


----------

